# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Giúp em chèn cái này vào chữ kí trong 4rum vbb 3.8 với

## thangvigreenland

các anh chị vui lòng chỉ em làm sao làm được cái này đi ạh.em thấy có rất nhiều người chèn được vào chữ kí của mình 1 thông báo như thế!em cũng muốn làm được,xin nhờ các anh chị

----------


## nguoidoi893

tức là bạn muốn chèn cái ảnh trên vào phần chữ kí chứ ji. bạn vào phần cái đặt cá nhân và chọn sửa chữ ký / ở đó có rất nhiều biểu tượng, bạn nhìn xem cái biểu tượng hình vuông joong như bức ảnh ấy( rê chuột thì hiện chữ: chèn hình ảnh vào bài viết) bạn nhấp vào đó rùi bạn copy link của ảnh paste vào đó là ok.

----------


## huongnguyen123

> tức là bạn muốn chèn cái ảnh trên vào phần chữ kí chứ ji. bạn vào phần cái đặt cá nhân và chọn sửa chữ ký / ở đó có rất nhiều biểu tượng, bạn nhìn xem cái biểu tượng hình vuông joong như bức ảnh ấy( rê chuột thì hiện chữ: chèn hình ảnh vào bài viết) bạn nhấp vào đó rùi bạn copy link của ảnh paste vào đó là ok.


ý em là muốn hiện cái bag3 đó ra.người nào đăng nhập sẽ thấy ip của mình,trình duyệt mình đang sử dụng,hđh mình đang sử dụng, bài viết mình đang xem,..có` nghĩa là mỗi người khác nhau,đọc bài khác nhau sẽ thấy các thông số khác nhau!

----------


## tctexpress

các bạn ơi!giúp mình với!!!!!mình đang cần lắm!mong ai có kinh nghiệm help mình!cảm ơn!

----------


## bao245

ok, bạn tham khảo bài viết dưới nhá:
cách làm chữ ký hiện ip, trình duyệt…

chỉ qua vài thao tác đơn giản sau, bạn sẽ tạo nên một chữ kí điện tử, trong đó có hiện thị địa chỉ ip, thời gian hiện tại, hệ điều hành và trình duyệt của người đang truy cập.
trước hết, bạn tải về tập tin nén chứa 2 tập tin signal.php và tohama.ttf tại đây. mặc định, tập tin signal.php đã được thiết kế tối ưu để tự động nhận biết các thông tin người dùng và hiện thị chúng. tuy nhiên, để cá nhân hóa chữ kí, bạn tiến hành giải nén thư mục tải về được, rồi mở xem tập tin signal bằng một chương trình notepad trong windows (vào start > all programs > accessories > notepad) để sửa lại theo ý mình.

trong đó, quan trọng nhất là bạn sửa lại phần thông tin tại dòng copyleft 2010 name thành thông tin của chính bạn, chẳng hạn đây là chữ kí của chuột. lưu ý, nếu sửa chữa thành câu có dấu, bạn cần gõ bằng bảng mã unicode vì chương trình sẽ sử dụng font chữ tahama.


nếu hiểu rõ tập tin và cần chỉnh sửa nhiều hơn thì bạn còn có thể sửa màu nền, kích thước và thêm các thông tin khác. để thuận tiện hơn, các bạn có thể sử dụng công cụ chuyên dùng cho lập trình, chẳng hạn notepad++.

sau khi đã tạo xong thành tập tin signal.php hoàn chỉnh, bạn cần tải tập tin đó lên một host cho phép truy xuất trực tiếp dữ liệu. bạn có thể đăng kí sử dụng các host miễn phí để lưu trữ tập tin trên, như www.byethost.com. bạn có thể đặt tập tin signal.php ở thư mục tùy ý trong thư mục htdocs trên host của bạn, còn tập tin tahoma.ttf thì bạn phải luôn đặt cùng với thư mục chứa signal.php.

lúc này, bạn sẽ có đường dẫn đến chữ kí của mình dạng [domain]/[dir]/signal.php. trong đó, [domain] là tên trang web của bạn có, [dir] là thư mục truy xuất trên host. để xem thử một kết quả đã tạo, bạn truy cập vào địa chỉ này.

khi đã có đường dẫn đến chữ kí của mình, bạn có thể chèn vào bài viết hoặc dưới dạng chữ kí trên diễn đàn, trang web hoặc blog của mình bằng. đoạn mã chèn có thể khác nhau ở mỗi trang, và trang bạn chèn vào phải hỗ trợ mã php. chẳng hạn, trên diễn đàn vbb đã mở php thì cú pháp là .

source:thuthuat.haylem.net

----------

